# WANTED: HOSTS FOR WEST COAST BOOK TOUR OF "BLACK BLOSSOMS AT THE END OF THE WORLD"



## Tobiko (Apr 17, 2022)

https://anarchistnews.org/content/wanted-hosts-west-coast-book-tour-black-blossoms-end-world
Wanted: Hosts for West Coast Book Tour
Black Blossoms At The End Of The World

One of the primary editors and writers for the anti-civilization journal of theory and action, Green Anarchy (RIP), is planning a Spring/Summer West Coast speaking/discussion tour based on the ideas presented in the newly released compilation of his more recent writings: Black Blossoms At The End Of The World (LBC Books). The prioritization for the events are, of course, anarchist spaces, but along with traveling companion Rivkah Charnovsky, Invecchiare Selvatico (aka Nazel Pickens, and a number of other RotN names) would also consider other “radical-leaning” social spaces, land projects, parks, wildlands, cafes, bars, or even better, fleecing university funds. Topics of discussion will cover critiques of: technology, the Left, Antifa, Primitivism, identity politics, progress, hope, ideology, morality, binary thinking, revolution, martyrdom, guilt, politics, the general failure of the anarchist space, and more, while offering our own unique anti-civilization perspectives on a more decentralized, autonomous, anti-tech, place-based reality where creativity, personal and shared desire, sustenance, and lived anarchy are prioritized over activism, politics, duty, and society… along with some situational spirituality, misanthropy, nihilism, and destruction sprinkled in for extra spice. The goal is to open up unique, nuanced, complicated, and interesting dialogue. Leftist need not apply… and we will defend ourselves.

Contact: [email protected] to host an event in your bioregion


----------

